# Guess what I got for $10



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to put this....but....was so excited I had to post! 
I stopped by a garage sale and got a 55 gal all glass tank with a stand. Came with a light hood and two Penguin 350 filters. Also came with a light hood for a 30 gal. And a brand new never used still in plastic wrap acrylic 40 gal black back tank! Woohoooooo! The 55 gal has a chip in the corner so I don't trust it to hold water. I do have someone that wants it though for a lizard. Sooooo...... I'll probably get my $10 back and then some. The two filters aren't complete. They work but need replacement parts. I actually only wanted the stand, the 40 gal and the light fixtures but she wanted everything gone. I haven't decided whether I'll use the stand now that I have it home. My current 55 gal sits on two cabinets with a piece of wood as a base. It's black laquer which I'm not tremendously fond of....but.....maybe I can sell that too. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

sweet!!!!!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

nice pick up.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's your virtual high-five!!! Thats a great deal!!!


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

gem said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this....but....was so excited I had to post!
> I stopped by a garage sale and got a 55 gal all glass tank with a stand. Came with a light hood and two Penguin 350 filters. Also came with a light hood for a 30 gal. And a brand new never used still in plastic wrap acrylic 40 gal black back tank! Woohoooooo! The 55 gal has a chip in the corner so I don't trust it to hold water. I do have someone that wants it though for a lizard. Sooooo...... I'll probably get my $10 back and then some. The two filters aren't complete. They work but need replacement parts. I actually only wanted the stand, the 40 gal and the light fixtures but she wanted everything gone. I haven't decided whether I'll use the stand now that I have it home. My current 55 gal sits on two cabinets with a piece of wood as a base. It's black laquer which I'm not tremendously fond of....but.....maybe I can sell that too. Just thought I would share.


VERY NICE!!!!:wink:


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

lucky you!!! nothing like a looong day of yard sales ending like that!!!! 
congrats!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

you are so lucky


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

elvis try not to resurrect old threads that have died generally if its 2+ months old you just don't bring it back


----------

